# ipv6 fetch operation fails



## bv_arvind (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,

I try to fetch a file using the ipv6 address and I get the following error.


```
server2# fetch [url]http://10.2.8.2/ganesha.jpg[/url]
ganesha.jpg                                   100% of   70 kB 7797 kBps
server2# fetch [url]http://3fff::251/ganesha.jpg[/url]
fetch: [url]http://3fff::251/ganesha.jpg:[/url] parse error
server2# fetch -6 [url]http://[3fff::251]/ganesha.jpg[/url]
fetch: No match.
server2# fetch [url]http://[3fff::251]/ganesha.jpg[/url]
fetch: No match.
```

Doesn't fetch work with v6 or is the syntax wrong?
Thanks
Arvind


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 17, 2012)

It's likely a shell escaping issue. Try

```
$ fetch -6 http://[::1]/
```
 or 
	
	



```
$ fetch -6 http://\[::1\]/
```


----------

